# Alexander Cumming: A church with a scriptural constitution must also be evangelistic



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 15, 2021)

And it seems particularly necessary, at the present time, when our Free Church has been organized on so scriptural a footing, that we should ask breath from the four winds, to make it the means of converting souls. Our ecclesiastical constitution may be good, but, unless we have the quickening Spirit, it will be no better than a candlestick without any oil burning in it the candlestick may be all of gold, and decorated with pomegranates and flowers, but if it emits no flame, it is useless in the eyes of God. ...

The form of the windows, and columns, and chapiter in our temple, is determined; let us seek that it may be the seat and centre of a quickening energy that will pervade many lands. God has enabled us to lay out and hedge the garden in which we are to carry on our labours; our engrossing aim should now be, that the sun may illuminate its beds, that many lilies may be planted in it, so that the Son of God shall walk in the midst of it, regaled with their fragrance. ...

For more, see Alexander Cumming: A church with a scriptural constitution must also be evangelistic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

